# $e Underdark Game LFP using Maptools +9GMT



## Triage (Aug 17, 2010)

I have an online game i wish to start for friday nights.  I'll be using MapTools to run it. 

If you live in Oz Asia of Africa (or anywhare really) and are interested, please check my initial game pitch on RPTools for details and reply there.

RPTools.net Forums • View topic - [D&D 4e] LFP: 4-5, Friday Nights, GMT+9, Forgotten Realms


----------

